

SEC to make stock-market trading data public - senthil_rajasek
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/sec-to-make-stock-market-trading-data-public-2013-10-02

======
Nicholas_C
>The web site will allow users to explore key market metrics and trends based
on aggregate analyses of tens of billions of records over the last year

I wish they had an API where fundamental data for each company could be
accessed for all historical periods. If someone could offer this for free they
might put a dent in Bloomberg's business. I know at least one start up is
working on it. The name escapes me.

